# OpenOffice In Una Pozza di OLIO...

## mek

ho reso l' idea con il Subject ??   :Shocked:  sono veramente disperato.. gentoo è sempre stato l' orgasmo dei miei computer.. uno dei miei hobbies preferiti era quello di girare con il portatile e mostrare ai miei amici che OO mi si apriva in meno di 2,5 secondi  (del resto ho solo un inspiron 8000).. ma adesso ? che è successo ? è successo anche a voi ? lancio oowriter (in ufficio), mi alzo, scendo al bar, prendo un macchiato e torno su (di corsa) e OO non si è ancora aperto !   :Sad: 

sono disperatissimo. e non saprei a chi/cosa dare la colpaaaa !

perdonate lo sfogo!

```

 

----------

## koma

di open office?  :Very Happy:  no dai senza scherzi non so perchè anche a me ci mette un casino.... uso koffice apposta

----------

## Legolas80

 *mek wrote:*   

> uno dei miei hobbies preferiti era quello di girare con il portatile e mostrare ai miei amici che OO mi si apriva in meno di 2,5 secondi
> 
> 

   :Shocked: 

Non so come hai fatto, ma da me OO è una pesantezza... al primo avvio impiega circa 7 secondi, mentre a quelli successivi scende a 3-4 secondi.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Guarda OO come ti hanno già detto è di una pesantezza allucinante (x quello uso latex). L'unica che è abbastanza veloce all'avvio è la 1.1beta (la provai a suo tempo) ora siamo alla 1.1rc . Quella mi si avviava in circa 3 sec e usavo il binario (ma non è che fosse molto usabile eh...). Il mio pc è un athlon 1200.

----------

## Peach

a me OO compilato da sorgenti ci mette circa 9 sec ad aprirsi e 5 sec le volte sucessive.... ma devo dire che compilarlo da sorgenti non vale la candela  :Razz: 

----------

## mek

OO è un fantastico prodotto, l' ho compilato per 3 giorni (P3:900) ma poi andava una meraviglia , si apriva *al click*..  cmq ho capito: è colpa dei ttf molto probabilmente (in effetti ho un po' esagerato, inutilmente) .. più tardi provo a togliere dai vari x*config i path dei truetype e sono sicuro che tutto tornerà velocissimo come prima.. anzi , DI + !  :Very Happy: 

w linux, w gentoo, w la patata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> (x quello uso latex)

 

Ottima scelta. Non e' solo la sua velocita' (cioe' aprire un editor normale) ma il risultato finale e' una cosa stupenda.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   (x quello uso latex) 
> 
> Ottima scelta. Non e' solo la sua velocita' (cioe' aprire un editor normale) ma il risultato finale e' una cosa stupenda.

 

Si infatti il risultato finale è splendido, puoi convertirlo in qualunque formato, e soprattutto non devi starti a scervellare nel premere 10000 bottoncini in giro per lo schermo per avere una formattazione decente (e non sempre ci si riesce)...

 :Wink: 

----------

## Legolas80

Bè, latex lo puoi usare solo come elaboratore di testi, OO invece può servire anche come foglio di calcolo oppure per fare presentazioni. Al di là della pesantezza credo che il progetto OO sia molto importante per la crescita di linux. Speriamo che riescano a migliorarlo e ad ottimizzarlo.

P.S. - Pur avendolo compilato ho l'impressione che quello che avevo sulla redhat fosse più performante. Mi sa che proverò OO1.1 precompilato.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Bè, latex lo puoi usare solo come elaboratore di testi, OO invece può servire anche come foglio di calcolo oppure per fare presentazioni. Al di là della pesantezza credo che il progetto OO sia molto importante per la crescita di linux. Speriamo che riescano a migliorarlo e ad ottimizzarlo.
> 
> P.S. - Pur avendolo compilato ho l'impressione che quello che avevo sulla redhat fosse più performante. Mi sa che proverò OO1.1 precompilato.

 

Beh infatti parlavo di alternativa a word processor (che non ho mai sopportato), non uso fogli di calcolo e non faccio presentazioni con OO, al max uso dia (il massimo di presentazioni che mi capita di fare sono diagrammi E/R per database). L'unico uso che faccio di OO è fargli da beta tester, proprio perchè come dici tu è molto importante per la crescita di linux in ambito desktop.

L'1.1 è molto performante rispetto alla precedente versione, ma almeno la beta non era molto stabile. La 1.1 rc non l'ho ancora provata, ma credo abbiano fatto dei buoni passi avanti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Bè, latex lo puoi usare solo come elaboratore di testi, OO invece può servire anche come foglio di calcolo oppure per fare presentazioni.

 

Ti concedo il foglio di calcolo ma latex puo' servire per fare presentazione. Inoltre se usi prosper puoi anche fare delle animazioni e poi convertirlo in pdf. In questo modo sei sicuro (piu' o meno) che su qualsiasi pc che andrai la tua presentazione funzioni.

----------

## Legolas80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ti concedo il foglio di calcolo ma latex puo' servire per fare presentazione. Inoltre se usi prosper puoi anche fare delle animazioni e poi convertirlo in pdf. In questo modo sei sicuro (piu' o meno) che su qualsiasi pc che andrai la tua presentazione funzioni.

 Questo non lo sapevo... approfondirò   :Wink: 

Comunque è fuori di dubbio che una suite office sia indispensabile al grande pubblico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Comunque è fuori di dubbio che una suite office sia indispensabile al grande pubblico.

 

Su questo non ci sono dubbi sono pienamente d'accordo con te. Comunque da quando nella mia scuola ho portato latex quasi tutti lo usano per fare la doc dei progetti (anche se in winzoz   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Prosper proprio non lo conoscevo... grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/667/

----------

## akiross

a me ci mette 21 secondi alla prima apertura (writer)

10 dalla seconda

Athlon 1000, ma non ho compilato io, ho preso i binari...

in effetti sarebbe una meraviglia se si apprisse in 5 secondi al primo avvio  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## dnix

sul P4 1900 512 ram che uso in lab la 1.1 beta usa circa 18secondi per avviarsi dopo la prima... comincio a pensare di avere qualcosa di sbagliato, comunque sono i sorgenti. per quanto riguarda tex, latex etc... fantastico...

----------

## dnix

Attirato dalla solita curiosa curiosità provo a compilare openoffice 1.1

Mi picchio con le cflags... qualcuno ha idea di cosa si puo' mettere quando si compila? io ho provato a "scendere" sino a pentium4 -O3 al di sotto penso il gioco non valga la candela.

grazie,

Denis.

----------

